# Stinging nettles - ouch!



## Pixie2010 (May 10, 2010)

This morning Pixie managed to jump into the middle of a clump of stinging nettles! Immediately dropped to the ground looking in pain. Went straight home and phoned the vet who advised me to give her piriton. Actually took her in after about 45 mins as she looked uncomfortable walking. Vet had a look said she was fine and just to keep an eye on her. Got back from work at 9.30 (my daughter was with her for most of time) and she is still really quiet. Licking her tummy constantly and keeps sitting down when she walks. 
I have been putting cold flannel on her tummy but anyone got any ideas? Feel so sorry for her but was assured they don't actually get stung in the same way we do, although don't know how we know that!


----------



## Americancockerxtoypoodle (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi there! 

Ahh poor little thing! This happened to my dog a few weeks ago, she was acting so strange, kept sitting down when walking, scratching her feet behind her and lots of licking! I was quite worried but she was soon better the next day! Hope she feels better soon xx


----------



## Pixie2010 (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for your reply - so grateful. Exactly same behavior so hopefully she'll be better tomorrow x


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Bathe her in cold water in the bath. Works for Henry and takes the stinging away.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I remember being stung as a child and my grandmother used to look for a dock leaf. Funnily enough they seem to grow around stinging nettles.
She would spit (yuk sorry), but I'm sure dampening the dock leaf with water would suffice  fold the dock leaf and rub into the stinging flesh. She used to chant "dock leaf go in, stinging nettle come out" a few times. Not sure if that helped.
However, I do believe mother nature is marvellous and ay be that's why you find docks and nettles together

Aloe vera would soothe too.


----------



## Pixie2010 (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for all your advice. Fingers crossed she seems fine today x Would say cold compresses helped the most and just time. Am so glad as didn't fancy a trip to the emergency vet x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i used to rub a dock leaf on nettle stings when i was little.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

A wash down with cold water and an antihistamine tablet does the trick for my Blue. Strangely enough, he is the only one that is affected by stinging nettles - all the others, even the Greyhounds, can walk through them with no irritation whatsoever 

I'm glad Pixie is on the mend anyway.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

best thing ever - dab it with vinegar. problem solved.
michelle x


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

my two were in amongst nettles last week. didnt bother skye in the slightest, but kody obv got a wee sore foot as he wouldnt put it on the ground. but after 5 mins he was absolutely fine again.


----------



## Hayball (Oct 10, 2016)

Pixie2010 said:


> This morning Pixie managed to jump into the middle of a clump of stinging nettles! Immediately dropped to the ground looking in pain. Went straight home and phoned the vet who advised me to give her piriton. Actually took her in after about 45 mins as she looked uncomfortable walking. Vet had a look said she was fine and just to keep an eye on her. Got back from work at 9.30 (my daughter was with her for most of time) and she is still really quiet. Licking her tummy constantly and keeps sitting down when she walks.
> I have been putting cold flannel on her tummy but anyone got any ideas? Feel so sorry for her but was assured they don't actually get stung in the same way we do, although don't know how we know that!


----------



## Hayball (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi I have just taken my dog to the vet and he was given an injection to help with the awful discomfort and welts.The vet also prescribed a cream called ISADERM. Although he also said if I had any BETNOVATE cream that would also help.


----------



## Pixie2010 (May 10, 2010)

Hayball said:


> Hi I have just taken my dog to the vet and he was given an injection to help with the awful discomfort and welts.The vet also prescribed a cream called ISADERM. Although he also said if I had any BETNOVATE cream that would also help.


Thanks for advice - but this thread is 5 years old


----------

